# Weekend BMQ in Edmonton starts this weekend....who's coming???



## readytogo (29 Sep 2010)

Just wondering who i will have for course mates on the Res BMQ starting this weekend???? and what your trade is???

I am going to be a MedTech

RTG


----------



## Bluebulldog (29 Sep 2010)

Not starting in Edmonton, Hamilton on this end.

Good luck.


----------



## canada94 (29 Sep 2010)

Bluebulldog said:
			
		

> Not starting in Edmonton, Hamilton on this end.
> 
> Good luck.



With which Regiment?


----------



## Bluebulldog (29 Sep 2010)

11th Field RCA


----------



## canada94 (29 Sep 2010)

Bluebulldog said:
			
		

> 11th Field RCA



Good for you. Im trying currently for the Argyll's this coming winter BMQ.


----------



## Bluebulldog (29 Sep 2010)

Good luck C94. 

I have heard that 31 Brigade is running one starting Dec 4-5 in Hamilton as well.


----------



## canada94 (29 Sep 2010)

Bluebulldog said:
			
		

> Good luck C94.
> 
> I have heard that 31 Brigade is running one starting Dec 4-5 in Hamilton as well.



From what I have been told it starts in January but the sooner the better. Good luck to you in BMQ also! Never give up!


----------



## BergeNZ81 (1 Oct 2010)

I will be there at the Debney Armoury as part of the 745 Comm Squad. See you tomorrow! This is gonna rock!


----------



## readytogo (1 Oct 2010)

did you ever get your kit sorted out Berge?

RTG


----------



## Bluebulldog (4 Oct 2010)

canada94 said:
			
		

> From what I have been told it starts in January but the sooner the better. Good luck to you in BMQ also! Never give up!



You are correct the Ashcans course was the start in Dec, now it's the one I'm on. I guess the timing was bumped ahead. The RHLIs are running the next starting 8 Jan.


----------

